# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  3 Gërma ...

## B@Ne

Rihapet tema  :ngerdheshje: 

*G.L.M*

----------


## zANë

gocat luajn mire

h d l

----------


## Station

Huri duhet luajtur.



*Z M J*

----------


## B@Ne

Zuri myk jasteku  :ngerdheshje: 


S N V

----------


## Station

Sanija nesër vjen. :buzeqeshje: 



*K U R*

----------


## B@Ne

Krimbi urinon (ne) rërë , haha

Q.F.X

----------


## Station

Quhet Fitnete Xanxa. :perqeshje: 



*S A L .*

----------


## B@Ne

Sanije Ali Lepuri ( ky i funit mbiemri  :ngerdheshje: )

T.M.B

----------


## zANë

Te Mirpres Bane  :buzeqeshje: 

F.G.L

----------


## Station

Futi gomave lavazho.



*B A N .*

----------


## B@Ne

ç'me vdiqe me keto A-te , nuk po di ça te ve  :perqeshje:  lool

Beri Armik Nushen  :ngerdheshje: 

R Z D

----------


## Station

Ruaj zërin Drane. :buzeqeshje: 



*M K H*

----------


## B@Ne

Matan kodres hane 

O T U

----------


## tetovarja87

Omeri Takoi Teuten


Q X ç

----------


## Nete

Qfare Xixellonje Qika :perqeshje: 

PJM

----------


## tetovarja87

Perse Jetimi Mekembet  :i ngrysur: 


F T Sh

----------


## Nete

Fjala Te SHeron :Lulja3: 

TJE

----------


## tetovarja87

Ti Je Engjull


R RR Xh

----------


## Nete

Ramizi Rrezoi Xhemilen 

IRD

----------


## prishtina75

Ismetja Ramadani Duhen

HFD

----------

